# I think my snail may be dead...



## Susukihotaru (Apr 4, 2013)

One of my snails has been in one spot on the glass of my aquarium for the past five days. I tapped on the glass where it was lightly to see what it would do and his tentacles would come out and feel around, but then it would go back to the way it was. Then when I checked on it again most of its body was curled up into its shell, with only its bottom holding on the the glass. This morning it was completely curled up into its shell in a weird looking way and it hasn't moved since. It seems to be dead, but I thought I should ask someone with more experience with snails. I've heard they sometimes do things that make people think they are dead when they are not, so I wanted to hear more thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If I suspect a dead snail, I remove them into their own tub of water. If they "fall apart" Insides seep out, fall out...) or do not move for the day's worth, I claim them as dead x.x


----------



## Susukihotaru (Apr 4, 2013)

I think I will try that, then. Thank you.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I had my apple snail die (pestered to death... Mean female bettas!!) and when I lifted him out he kinda... Oozed out. It was gross. Be warned there might be a rotten egg smell....


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

A dead snail will smell to the high heavens. You will never forget that smell.


----------



## Susukihotaru (Apr 4, 2013)

After I moved it into something else, he didn't move at all and I decided he was dead this morning. He didn't seep out or anything though, and I didn't want to experience the smell, so I put it in a cup to dispose of. Poor guy, I don't think he was old, so he must have gotten sick. How long do snails live for on average? I have 4 others, but only for about six months.


----------

